# Juneau, Alaska



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

Hi friends, I am currently interviewing for a job in Juneau Alaska. Curious if any of you have hunted around Juneau? I believe it is a hot spot for fishing, but I am less certain about how much hunting goes on. 

Obviously, hunting is not the main factor in my decision making on this job, but I'd be lying if I said the hunting opportunity is irrelevant. 

Also, I've heard it takes a year to before you can get a resident hunting license in Alaska. Is that legit? Even if you live there and are paying taxes there, you can't get a resident license? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, Alaska requires you to live there for 12 consecutive months to be a resident. So if you take the job and move there this September you are not a resident until September 2021. Most states have those kind of requirements but it is usually only 6 consecutive months.

Living there and paying taxes has nothing to do with being a resident.

https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=huntlicense.residency


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Critter said:


> Yep, Alaska requires you to live there for 12 consecutive months to be a resident. So if you take the job and move there this September you are not a resident until September 2021. Most states have those kind of requirements but it is usually only 6 consecutive months.
> 
> Living there and paying taxes has nothing to do with being a resident.
> 
> https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=huntlicense.residency


+1


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

Thanks for the confirmation regarding hunting license wait period.

Anyone have any experience hunting in Alaska? I understand there are fantastic hunts if you are willing to fly in. But it is unclear if average joe hunters have any opportunity to hunt just hiking out from the truck.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Juneau has some great black bear, Sitka blacktail deer, upland and waterfowl hunting that is within a short boat ride. There are still great opportunities you can do for all of those without a boat, but you are definitely more limited.


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

hunting out of Juneau is completely different. very few roads. the key to hunting southeast AK is a boat and preferably a landing craft. with a landing craft you can load an ATV and drive the boat away from juneau and hunt the old logging roads and areas. 

a boat is a must, with a boat you can also do crabbing as a resident. look at the islands of the southeast away from juneau


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Goats are an amazing opportunity in southeast. 

I've met guys from Juneau who ferried trucks and boats to Haines so they could hunt moose or caribou.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never hunted there but have been there twice fishing. Absolutely loved it! Beautiful place! Was SUPPOSED to be there to visit again a couple of weeks ago.... on a cruise ship...:x


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

Legacy, where did you fish in southeast AK


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

I was born and raised in Juneau, about a mile from the Mendenhall Glacier. If you decide to move and want to get out to hunt/fish, I would absolutely buy a boat. Fishing and crabbing out of Auk Bay was a weekly activity. I'm sure you already know this but there are no roads in/out of Juneau. It can feel really small some times, particularly when the cruise ships come in during the summer. A boat is a great way to "leave" the city and get into some beautiful quiet country. Its also a game changer if you plan to hunt big game and dont feel the need to hire a pilot.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

super chicken said:


> Legacy, where did you fish in southeast AK


We fished mostly north of Juneau and over towards Gustavus near "The Sisters". We did fish some right around Juneau (around Admiralty & Douglas Islands). Both times we chartered a boat through Juneau Sportfishing. We caught mostly Halibut but we did catch some decent Salmon as well.


----------

